# I hope you don't kick me out of the forum for this



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

I know these guys like to eat other birds, but I couldn't let the little fellow just die in the road. Our security got a call from the sheriff's dispatcher, seems this little fellow was out in the road, wandering around and almost causing car wrecks. Seems the cops went down there, but couldn't seem to coral him, then his Mom and Dad showed up and started dive bombing the cops, so they got scared and split and called us because their Animal Control officer is on vacation, and the little fellow was out in front of some of my boss's property. So I went down there and was able to chase him down and get him in a box. He's resting comfortably up at the bird hospital in Carson City now. Looks like he was diving for a mouse when he got tangled up in one of the hay mowing machines, they were ailing the alfalfa this morning. He's only brused, and really shook up, the bird hospital lady seems to think he will be OK and ready to back to Mom & Dad in a couple of weeks. Mighty handsome young fellow don't you think? I hope you all understand and don't get mad at me and kick me out of here for this, but I just couldn't let him get run over or shot by the cops because he was causing a traffic hazard on the highway.

NAB


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well done, Nab - where the cops fear to tread, Nab wades in!!

Birds eat birds, mammals eat mammals, fish eat fish..... that's the way it is.

He's an individual of a protected species, and you protected him.

And he sure is a magnificent looking baby 

John


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Thanks John - here's where I took the little fellow*

http://www.waifnv.org/

I was afraid people might get upset about saving a hawk. This hospital iss a great place they help all kinds of injured birds including pigeons - might want to add it to the list of pigeon helpers for the Northern Nevada, USA area, this lady is great and she's been running this excellent place for a couple decades now. 

NAB


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nab,

Wow!...what a magnificant specimen you came across, looks to be an immature red tailed hawk. Did you find out what species he/she actually is?

You are a very kind and decent person to help save this poor young one from what sounded like could have been a certain demise had he been left tangled up in the machinery. What a good person you are, thanks for caring so much for all the animals you come across

NO, you're not going to get kicked out of the forum for this, lol (silly). We have an "other birds" section here now and even if we didn't, it would hardly warrent you being removed from the forum I'm going to move your thread over to the other bird section however and place it with all the other wonderful stories and pictures of other birds

Thanks again Nab, for being such a model citizen and for the story & pics


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Glad you know your hawks, Brad. Not too easy identifying a juvie from my N American bird guide's small pics 

John


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

nabisho said:


> I know these guys like to eat other birds, but I couldn't let the little fellow just die in the road. Our security got a call from the sheriff's dispatcher, seems this little fellow was out in the road, wandering around and almost causing car wrecks. Seems the cops went down there, but couldn't seem to coral him, then his Mom and Dad showed up and started dive bombing the cops, so they got scared and split and called us because their Animal Control officer is on vacation, and the little fellow was out in front of some of my boss's property. So I went down there and was able to chase him down and get him in a box. He's resting comfortably up at the bird hospital in Carson City now. Looks like he was diving for a mouse when he got tangled up in one of the hay mowing machines, they were ailing the alfalfa this morning. He's only brused, and really shook up, the bird hospital lady seems to think he will be OK and ready to back to Mom & Dad in a couple of weeks. Mighty handsome young fellow don't you think? I hope you all understand and don't get mad at me and kick me out of here for this, but I just couldn't let him get run over or shot by the cops because he was causing a traffic hazard on the highway.
> 
> NAB


Hello Nab ! 

The little fellow is not my favorite bird....  But, you do have to feel for him. And admire his parents desire to protect him. You did the right, correct, moral thing. In the end, we are all bird lovers here. 

At times, I admire/hate him at the same time. Carrying off a YB, and watching him cut the wing muscles and eat my poor pigeons alive, is very hard to take at times. But, that is Mother Nature.

Take care of the little guy, and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well done, Nab!

Now if you had posted that you had refused to help the little fellow it would be a different matter altogether as far as I am concerned. We may not like what hawks do, but they can't help being what they are and also deserve our protection.

Cynthia


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Nab, those are awesome pictures. I think it is wonderful that you saved the birds life. 

Brad, Now how can you tell it is a red tail? I just figured it was a cooper because it had the cream color feathers mixed in the dark feathers


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Why should we kick you out of the forum or be mad?... you posted it correctly, in the "other bird" forum.  Now, if you had posted in the pigeon forum I might have moved it...

All kidding aside, thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures, and helping him.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

zoo keeper said:


> Brad, Now how can you tell it is a red tail? I just figured it was a cooper because it had the cream color feathers mixed in the dark feathers



Hi Tanya, 

Well, I'm not completely certain it's a red tail, but it looks like one Coopers hawks don't have wing tips that extend down to the end of the tail and would appear somewhat thinner looking. There are other possibilities on this hawk's species, so I hope Nab can get confirmation for us.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Nab,

Like the others here, I also thank you for a job well done. I spent all morning from 7:30 am til about 2:30 pm today chasing away about 5 different hawks from my property (I was soooo late for work!). It seems they are back from summer vacation. I can't stand what they do to my birds, I curse them, chase them, etc. However, I would never harm another animal, bird, etc., and, yes I do try to remember they have babies to feed too. If I were in your place, I would have done exactly the same, and would have looked poorly on the one who didn't help.

Thanks again!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*I'm positive he's a baby redtail*

You should have seeen his Mom and Dad, 3+ feet wing spans and bright red tails, I know because I got a couple real close looks as they swooped by a couple feet above my head.

NAB 

He's resting comfortably at the bird repair center - looks like no major damage found so far.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well done Nab! What a magnificent young bird! Though I don't care for the hawk that regularly visits my backyard, I would have done the same as you.

I was driving past a large park near my home a couple of days ago and saw a squirrel literally breaking the sound barrier as it ran along beside a split rail fence. I was thinking "wow .. that squirrel is really having a blast" .. only to see the squirrel hit a burrow and disappear to safety as a big red tailed hawk hit the ground a split second later right where the squirrel had gone into the burrow. That little squirrel was literally running for its life.

I arrived home a few minutes later only to find the very same hawk brazenly sitting on top of hubby's big satellite dish in the backyard and surveying his prospects for an easy meal. None were to be had this day or at least not at the park or in my backyard.

Terry


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

Wow that bird is so beuatiful!Its amazing how these birds hunt and live.If it wasnt for having animals i dont know were i would be!Any animal just amazes me how god made these birds,dogs,cats,ect.He game them all diffrent things,such as talons,claws,,fur,feathers and so on!I am so glad I am able to have pigeons and be a part of being able to have such amazing birds.I remeber when my dad brought a hawk home from work.All the guys at his work told him about it and told him he should take it him so i could feed him and help him till we could get him to the vet.I felt good inside because someone said I could help with something.But that bird is amazing and beuatiful!


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Loved the pictures and the story - what a beautiful bird!


----------

